# (Another) Tivo mini network connection (I'm sorry)



## kook04 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey all. I apologize in advance for this. I've combed through the other "how can I hook up my mini" threads, but I'm still not clear on what I can/cannot do. So, I'm going to ask a specific question about my setup.

The facts:

1) I currently have a 6 tuner Roamio that is hard wired to my network's router, and is also connected to the outside world via a coax connection.

2) The location I am planning for my new Tivo mini has an easily accessible coax outlet, but not a network jack. 

What is the _easiest_ way for me to set up my mini so that it can communicate with my Roamio? Some things I've read indicate that "Moca" might "just work" for me. Why I say this:

- My 6 tuner Roamio has Moca built in
- The mini has Moca built in
- My 6 tuner Roamio has both a hard wired network connection and a coax connection.

So, can I just hook my mini up to the coax jack and I'm good to go? If not, what am I missing?

Thanks so much in advance.

P.S. If necessary, I could run a network cable to the mini, but it will be a pain, and I'd rather not if I don't have to.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

kook04 said:


> So, can I just hook my mini up to the coax jack and I'm good to go? If not, what am I missing?


It isn't quite that easy, but it is pretty close. You also need to set the Roamio to "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network", and you need to set the Mini to "Connect using MoCA". Then have the Roamio and Mini "phone home" a couple of times, and it should work.

It is a good idea to add a MoCA PoE filter at the input of the "main" splitter, to give the best MoCA signals and to keep your MoCA signals confined to you own home so that the nosy NSA guys next door have less chance of taking a peek at your network.

Caveat: if you have FiOS, the instructions are a little different.


----------



## kook04 (Nov 26, 2015)

snerd said:


> It isn't quite that easy, but it is pretty close. You also need to set the Roamio to "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network", and you need to set the Mini to "Connect using MoCA". Then have the Roamio and Mini "phone home" a couple of times, and it should work.


Perfect. Yes, I failed to include those steps, but recognize they will be needed. I"m assuming the instructions that come with the mini will outline those.

Also.... I have Time Warner, so no extra FIOS related steps.

Thanks!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

kook04 said:


> Perfect. Yes, I failed to include those steps, but recognize they will be needed. I"m assuming the instructions that come with the mini will outline those.
> 
> Also.... I have Time Warner, so no extra FIOS related steps.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
The MoCA filter, POE or Whole Home DVR filter, is required for TWC. Some times you can get one directly from TWC business offices but you can find them easily on Ebay, Amazon, or directly from Tivo...the cheapest ones are from Ebay. You might also need one for the input to your cable modem if it is not MoCA friendly. Some have filters builtin. TWC will put one at the drop or on the first input but will usually want to charge for a service call. DIY if possible. 
The reference to Verizon Fios was that a filter is not needed as MoCA is used and native to all of their equipment and there is no possibility of "leaking" due to the signal stopping at their ONT, Optical Network Terminal.


----------



## kook04 (Nov 26, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> The MoCA filter, POE or Whole Home DVR filter, is required for TWC.


Is it required to actually work, or as part of thier policy? Meaning, if I don't yet have a POE filter, will my MOCA setup just not work?

Thanks again.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

kook04 said:


> Is it required to actually work, or as part of thier policy? Meaning, if I don't yet have a POE filter, will my MOCA setup just not work?
> 
> Thanks again.


It may or may not work depending on your layout of coax so you can give it a shot, but it's impossible to troubleshoot without the POE, the POE also prevents your network from causing issues for other customers on your local loop so that factors in also.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

kook04 said:


> Is it required to actually work, or as part of thier policy? Meaning, if I don't yet have a POE filter, will my MOCA setup just not work?
> 
> Thanks again.


Hi,
I would say you "need" a filter because otherwise everything on your network is possibly going to be shared by nearby neighbors if they have a MoCA adapter. The other issue is that cable providers who discover that the MoCA frequencies are "leaking" from your home have been known to simply disconnect your service as these signals can interfere with their network and other customers service. Also, if your cable modem is not MoCA friendly, enabling MoCA can interfere with your own internet service. You could enable "encryption" on the MoCA network which would minimize the "privacy" concerns but will do nothing to the interference issue. Plus installing the filter will actually strengthen or enhance the MoCA signal.
Given the cost and possible consequences, it is foolish not to use the filters.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-MoCA-PPC-...263132?hash=item25a245a4dc:g:2mIAAOSwrklVHzDX


----------



## kook04 (Nov 26, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Also, if your cable modem is not MoCA friendly, enabling MoCA can interfere with your own internet service.


One last question: I'm not sure if my model is MoCA friendly or not, or how to figure that out. So, if I do get a PoE filter, and put it right on the coax where it comes into the house, will I be all set?

Thanks.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Unless you have Fios, it probably isn't.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

kook04 said:


> One last question: I'm not sure if my model is MoCA friendly or not, or how to figure that out. So, if I do get a PoE filter, and put it right on the coax where it comes into the house, will I be all set?


That will probably work. If you can access the "main" splitter that connects to the coax from outside, then a better place to put the MoCA filter is directly on the input of the main splitter.

Your cable modem might work just fine without a MoCA filter. If it needs a MoCA filter, you can attach one directly to the modem. If you're not afraid of experimenting, I'd suggest that you don't worry about adding a PoE filter to the cable modem until there is some evidence that it is actually needed -- might be a case of worrying about "monsters under the bed".

You can also check whatever documentation that came with the cable modem, or check the manufacturer's web site for documentation, so see if there is any mention of interference from MoCA signals. My Arris SB6141 works fine with no MoCA filter.


----------



## kook04 (Nov 26, 2015)

snerd said:


> If you're not afraid of experimenting, I'd suggest that you don't worry about adding a PoE filter to the cable modem until there is some evidence that it is actually needed -- might be a case of worrying about "monsters under the bed".


That's exactly what I'm going to do. Thanks.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

kook04 said:


> That's exactly what I'm going to do. Thanks.


Hi again,
If you simply google your modem model # + specs, you should be easily able to discover if it has either MoCA capability or a MoCA filter builtin. All of the Arris/Motorola SB6xxx series have MoCA filters builtin. Most of the newer Gateways supplied by the cable companies are MoCA capable to work with their Whole Home DVR service.
I would suggest you determine if your cable modem is MoCA friendly or not asap, because if it's not, the odds are neither your Tivos nor internet will be working together. Your choice.


----------



## jmerr74 (Nov 3, 2015)

I just had a Comcast tech come out to my house (I'm still learning) he basically setup my house the way they do for X1. He added a POE filter to the mainline in the drop box, before it splits off from there to my modem and coax in my house. I asked him if I needed a new splitter he said "it would work, this is what we use"...he also gave me a filter for my modem.

!------Modem(POE) (MOCA adapter)splitter-(mini)
! !------(router)
DB(Mainline POE) Splitter ! /
! /
!Junction box(in closet) /
! !
! FR TV(roamio) (MOCA adapter) (ethernet)
! Bedroom 1 (mini)
! Bedroom 2 (mini)
! Bedroom 3 (future N/A)


Diagram is archaic, but I think I got most of it. I also have an amplifier, he told me it would not be an issue too. If it wasn't such a glorious day for college football I'd be all over hooking it up today...for now it has to wait.


----------



## jmerr74 (Nov 3, 2015)

Found this video:


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jmerr74 said:


> I just had a Comcast tech come out to my house (I'm still learning) he basically setup my house the way they do for X1. He added a POE filter to the mainline in the drop box, before it splits off from there to my modem and coax in my house. I asked him if I needed a new splitter he said "it would work, this is what we use"...he also gave me a filter for my modem.
> 
> !------Modem(POE) (MOCA adapter)splitter-(mini)
> ! !------(router)
> ...


Hi,
What is the make and model # of your cable modem and of that amp and where is it located?


----------



## jmerr74 (Nov 3, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> What is the make and model # of your cable modem and of that amp and where is it located?


D-Link-301. The amp is in my wifes closet, not sure of the maker, I will double check. It isn't MOCA compatible he said it wouldn't be an issue though. He seemed to know what he was talking about. If not, I'll buy a new one and put it in myself. He didn't have any in his van.

I apologize about the horrible diagram...I didn't realize I had saved it. I thought I had deleted it.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jmerr74 said:


> D-Link-301. The amp is in my wifes closet, not sure of the maker, I will double check. It isn't MOCA compatible he said it wouldn't be an issue though. He seemed to know what he was talking about. If not, I'll buy a new one and put it in myself. He didn't have any in his van.
> 
> I apologize about the horrible diagram...I didn't realize I had saved it. I thought I had deleted it.


Hi, Your Dlink cable modem is not MoCA friendly, pretty certain you will have issues unless you put a filter on the input port. 
Regarding the amp, I can't tell from your description, but if it is a standard amp, it will stop the MoCA from passing through or beyond it. 
If you find you need an amp at that location, one of these will give you 10 dB.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=+PDI-MBA-101-A&_sacat=0
If you need a multiport amp at that location, one of these should work for you, http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...rksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=ppc+EVO1-5-u/u&_sacat=0
But only get the "blue" labeled one not the red label.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

fcfc2 said:


> *I would suggest you determine if your cable modem is MoCA friendly or not* asap, because if it's not, the odds are neither your Tivos nor internet will be working together. Your choice.


For example, see the series of posts starting with the following:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10713789#post10713789​
'gist: Old DOCSIS 2.0 SB5100 modem was freaking-out whenever user tried powering-up and connecting their Mini via MoCA -- resulting in NONE of their network devices being able to connect to the Internet. Putting a MoCA filter on the input to their MoCA-unfriendly modem resolved their problem.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jmerr74 said:


> I apologize about the horrible diagram...I didn't realize I had saved it. I thought I had deleted it.


FYI... You can fix the diagram using the forum's 'Edit'' feature.

Edit the post, and go to 'Advanced' mode... and then select the diagram text and enclose it in "CODE" brackets (using the "#" sign icon in the advanced editing toolbar). You can then use the 'Preview' option to get all the alignment correct, so that your diagram regains its structure.

(Though you may want to copy/paste it into the main "MoCA" thread to continue your prior posts and suggested config, or create a new thread for yourself, to avoid any of your issues being lost in the noise.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jmerr74 said:


> Diagram is archaic, but I think I got most of it.


Meh, I hadn't created a text-based network diagram before, so used your example to get some practice. I posted the diagram of how I *believe* you're planning your setup over in the main MoCA thread, *here*:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10714148#post10714148


----------



## jmerr74 (Nov 3, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi, Your Dlink cable modem is not MoCA friendly, pretty certain you will have issues unless you put a filter on the input port.
> Regarding the amp, I can't tell from your description, but if it is a standard amp, it will stop the MoCA from passing through or beyond it.
> If you find you need an amp at that location, one of these will give you 10 dB.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=+PDI-MBA-101-A&_sacat=0
> ...


I will pick one up $24 is easy...plus if it solves any issues I may have it's worth it. Thanks for the tip! After that I should be good to go! I picked it up.


----------

